# GRAPHIC- Greenville, SC, Hearbreaker



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Not a Golden, but I can't stand to see this dog suffer and die not knowing better than this.

NAME: Jessie

ANIMAL ID: 9114320

BREED: shepherd mix

SEX: spayed female

APPROXIMATE AGE: 3 yrs

APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 45 lbs

HEALTH: has a large burn on her back, we are treating it

TEMPERAMENT: very VERY sweet

RESCUE PULL FEE: $40

ADDITIONAL INFO: 

UPDATE: will be PTS 11/23

PICTURES ARE DISTURBING!!

Greenville County Animal Care Services

328C Furman Hall Road

Receiving Building

Greenville, SC 29609

Due to the overwhelming number of phone calls we receive each day from those of you who want to save lives, we kindly request correspondence by e-mail. Thank you for all you do to save animals!

[email protected]


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'll happily donate the pull fee


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh my...how sad.....


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

omg... how heartbreaking! I'm hoping he finds a home really soon. any idea how the burn got there?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I dread to think. Battery acid would be a guess. I have seen stuff like it before, but usually that leaves a more splatter marked pattern.

I can't think about it anymore. But I won't let this dog die.


----------



## Farbauti (Jan 7, 2009)

That is just awful. Poor girl. I hope she can find a home soon.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

poor sweetie, what is wrong with people? burns are so painful.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I can't put what I am thinking on here!

I believe the Greenville shelter has a sponsor program. Maybe we could at least donate and give her time if a rescue or adopter can't be found. I'll check further this afternoon.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks, please do!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Let us know what you find out Theresa! I can't foster, but I can certainly get her out and started on her journey to somewhere if we can find someone who can take her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just emld*

I just emld greenville to see if they know of a rescue to take her if there were donations.
Being unemployed I can't donate as much as I'd like to, but I thought I would ask.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Thank you Karen!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Since the post stated they prefer contact by e-mail I just e-mailed and asked if they could give Jessie more time if we sponsored her.
I'll let you know as soon as I get a response.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Got this msg. from the shelter*

*Got this msg. from the shelter
It’s not that we need donations, we need a rescue to pull her

CAN anyone start emlg. rescues for her.
http://muttcats.com/shelters/south_carolina.htm
http://arfsc.homestead.com/

Animal Rescue Fund of South CarolinaAll about our no kill pet shelter in Seneca, SC. Pets needing homes, cats, dogs. Pet responsibility, veterinary information.
arfsc.homestead.com/ - Cached - Similar
SC178Upstate Animal Rescue Foundation of South Carolina currently operates in, Anderson, Pickens, Greenville, and Oconee counties in the state of South Carolina. ...
www.petfinder.com/shelters/uar.html
South Carolina Animal SheltersFreedom Train Animal Rescue Transports Anderson, South Carolina 29625 ... Jasper Animal Rescue Mission ridgeland, South Carolina 29936 ...
www.animalshelter.org/shelters/South_Carolina.asp - Cached - Similar
SC-Cares: SC Coastal Animal Rescue & Educational SanctuarySC Coastal Animal Rescue and Educational Sanctuary is a no-kill, no-breed sanctuary for unwanted, abused, and neglected exotic animals.
www.sc-cares.org/ - Cached - Similar
Cat Adoption and Cat Rescue --- Summerville, South CarolinaSummerville, South Carolina Cat Adoption. Adopt a Cat in Summerville, South Carolina and Save A Life!

*
Due to the high volume of responses that we get from those of you who want to save animals, we kindly request correspondence by email only. Thank you!



Greenville County Animal Care Services

328C Furman Hall Road

Greenville, SC 29609



[email protected]

*COPPERS MOM:

I HOPE THEY SAY THEY WILL GIVE HER MORE TIME IF SHE IS SPONSORED.*


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'll ask DH if I can foster her for Heidi's Legacy. Maybe the pics will win him over. But she looks like she'd be long term for sure, and we'd really prefer to do only short term fosters and transports at this time.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I e-mailed a few rescues for him


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

That makes me so sad! Last time I was at a shelter there were two super sweet large hounds (maybe **** or fox hounds) that had been taken from their owners. One was missing a front leg (from just below the knee), because it had gotten stuck in a fence and the owner just left it there to die for over a week! Things like this break my heart! That poor dog! I wonder if hot grease could have burned like that?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Any news*

Any news on this poor dog?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Poor baby*

I JUST got an email of the dogs they are putting to sleep on NOVEMBER 23RD,
AND this poor girl is one of them.

Did anyone hear back from any of the resuces you emld.
Can someone please email a bunch of mixed breed rescues for her?

OMG ... poor dog 

http://www.noahs-arks.net/RESCUE/Greenville.html
Subject: [helpwithrescue] Greenville SC PTS list 11/17 *updated list* DOGS



PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS POST !!

PLEASE DO NOT HIT REPLY TO RESPOND. 
I AM NOT THE CONTACT.
PLEASE CONTACT THE SHELTER OR THE PERSON(S) LISTED.

*Do not post on Craigslist - Craigslist is a nightmare for animals and until we are able to educate people without the posts being flagged and removed it is a danger to the animals.
*


http://www.noahs-arks.net/RESCUE/Greenville.html



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: GCACS <[email protected]>
To: GCACS <[email protected]>
Sent: Tue, November 17, 2009 4:32:41 PM
Subject: Greenville SC PTS list 11/17 *updated list* DOGS


http://www.noahs-arks.net/RESCUE/Greenville.html

If you cannot see the pictures, please, go to:

www.Noahs-Arks.net 

and click on the Greenville tab.



Please email us at [email protected] greenvillecounty.org



We may have transport available—just ask



*When you reply to confirm dogs, please include in your email what rescue you are with. This saves us a lot of time because we currently work with a TON of rescues. Thanks for making it easier for us!



Beginning November 1, we will no longer be billing for pull fees. Pull fees must be paid at the time of confirming the animal, and at the absolute latest, when the animal is picked up from our shelter. Any animal that has not been paid for will NOT be released. There will be no exceptions. Thank you for your cooperation.


http://www.noahs-arks.net/RESCUE/Greenville.html

NAME: Jessie

ANIMAL ID: 9114320

BREED: shepherd mix

SEX: spayed female

APPROXIMATE AGE: 3 yrs

APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 45 lbs

HEALTH: has a large burn on her back, we are treating it

TEMPERAMENT: very VERY sweet

RESCUE PULL FEE: $40

ADDITIONAL INFO: 

UPDATE: will be PTS 11/23* 



NAME: Luke

ANIMAL ID: 9125764

BREED: Pekingese/spaniel mix

SEX: male

APPROXIMATE AGE: 1 yr

APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 15 lbs

HEALTH: appears healthy 

TEMPERAMENT: a little fearful, but we caught him in our parking lot with LOTS of dog treats!

RESCUE PULL FEE: $60

ADDITIONAL INFO:

UPDATE: rescued





NAME: Flippie

ANIMAL ID: 9108928

BREED: boxer mix (she has an underbite)

SEX: female

APPROXIMATE AGE: 1 yr

APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 20 lbs, very thin, but only knee-high

HEALTH: emaciated, has rickets so her front legs are bowed

TEMPERAMENT: friendly, sad, and so sweet

RESCUE PULL FEE: $40

ADDITIONAL INFO:

UPDATE: will be PTS 11/20





NAME: Belle

ANIMAL ID: 9125604

BREED: schnauzer mix

SEX: spayed female

APPROXIMATE AGE: 15 yrs

APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 15 lbs

HEALTH: appears healthy, is an older dog so she will probably need a dental cleaning in the near future

TEMPERAMENT: friendly

RESCUE PULL FEE: $40

ADDITIONAL INFO: owner surrendered due to “death of owner”

UPDATE: will be PTS 11/20





NAME: Stella

ANIMAL ID: 9125956

BREED: Yorkshire terrier

SEX: spayed female

APPROXIMATE AGE: 9 yrs

APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 10 lbs

HEALTH: healthy except she seems to have some arthritis in her back legs or hips

TEMPERAMENT: friendly

RESCUE PULL FEE: $40

ADDITIONAL INFO: owner surrendered due to “health of owner”

UPDATE: rescued





NAME: Flora

ANIMAL ID: 9126565

BREED: Chihuahua mix

SEX: female

APPROXIMATE AGE: 8 months

APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 14 lbs

HEALTH: appears healthy

TEMPERAMENT: friendly

RESCUE PULL FEE: $60

ADDITIONAL INFO:

UPDATE: rescued





NAME: Ruth

ANIMAL ID: 9125599

BREED: lab mix

SEX: female

APPROXIMATE AGE: 8 wks

APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 5 lbs

HEALTH: appears healthy 

TEMPERAMENT: friendly

RESCUE PULL FEE: $35

ADDITIONAL INFO:

UPDATE: will be PTS 11/21





NAME: Mike and Ike

ANIMAL ID: 9126295, 6349

BREED: basset hound/lab mixes

SEX: males

APPROXIMATE AGE: 3 months

APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 20 lbs

HEALTH: appear healthy

TEMPERAMENT: friendly

RESCUE PULL FEE: $35 each

ADDITIONAL INFO: owner surrendered for unknown reason

UPDATE: will be PTS 11/21





NAME: Selena

ANIMAL ID: 9127325

BREED: shepherd mix

SEX: female

APPROXIMATE AGE: 4 months

APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 18 lbs

HEALTH: appears healthy 

TEMPERAMENT: friendly

RESCUE PULL FEE: $35

ADDITIONAL INFO:

UPDATE: will be PTS 11/21





NAME: Buddy

ANIMAL ID: 9128804

BREED: mix

SEX: male

APPROXIMATE AGE: 9 months

APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 18 lbs

HEALTH: appears healthy

TEMPERAMENT: shy and scared

RESCUE PULL FEE: $60

ADDITIONAL INFO: owner surrendered for unknown reason

UPDATE: will be PTS 11/20





NAME: Stephanie

ANIMAL ID: 9127379

BREED: shepherd mix

SEX: female

APPROXIMATE AGE: 4 months

APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 20 lbs

HEALTH: appears healthy

TEMPERAMENT: friendly

RESCUE PULL FEE: $35

ADDITIONAL INFO:

UPDATE: will be PTS 11/21





NAME: River

ANIMAL ID: 9117631

BREED: dachshund/spaniel mix

SEX: female

APPROXIMATE AGE: 8 months

APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 15 lbs

HEALTH: appears healthy other than her damaged leg, vet feels she was either born like that or it is an old injury, the leg needs to be amputated

TEMPERAMENT: very friendly

RESCUE PULL FEE: $40

ADDITIONAL INFO:

UPDATE: rescued





NAME: Isis

ANIMAL ID: 9084752

BREED: pit mix

SEX: female

APPROXIMATE AGE: 9 months

APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 35 lbs

HEALTH: appears healthy

TEMPERAMENT: passed all temp tests, friendly

RESCUE PULL FEE: $60

ADDITIONAL INFO:

UPDATE: will be PTS 11/19





NAME: Skeeter

ANIMAL ID: 9118410

BREED: hound mix

SEX: male

APPROXIMATE AGE: 2 years

APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 55 lbs

HEALTH: appears healthy

TEMPERAMENT: friendly

RESCUE PULL FEE: $60

ADDITIONAL INFO: owner surrendered for “chases vehicles”

UPDATE: will be PTS 11/19





NAME: Champ

ANIMAL ID: 9081565

BREED: pit bull

SEX: male

APPROXIMATE AGE: 2 yrs

APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 40 lbs

HEALTH: appears healthy 

TEMPERAMENT: passed all temp tests, friendly

RESCUE PULL FEE: $60

ADDITIONAL INFO:

UPDATE: will be PTS 11/19





NAME: Zena

ANIMAL ID: 9114985

BREED: Siberian husky

SEX: female

APPROXIMATE AGE: 2 yrs

APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 45 lbs

HEALTH: appears healthy

TEMPERAMENT: friendly

RESCUE PULL FEE: $60

ADDITIONAL INFO:

UPDATE: will be PTS 11/18





NAME: Spot

ANIMAL ID: 9080401

BREED: terrier mix

SEX: male

APPROXIMATE AGE: 6 months

APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 35 lbs

HEALTH: appears healthy

TEMPERAMENT: friendly

RESCUE PULL FEE: $60

ADDITIONAL INFO:

UPDATE: will be PTS 11/18





NAME: Turkey

ANIMAL ID: 9110763

BREED: American pit bull

SEX: male

APPROXIMATE AGE: 1 yr

APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 60 lbs

HEALTH: appears healthy

TEMPERAMENT: passed all temp tests, friendly

RESCUE PULL FEE: $60

ADDITIONAL INFO:

UPDATE: will be PTS 11/19





NAME: Lee, Leah, Lulu

ANIMAL ID: 9126006, 5998, 5995

BREED: dalmation/lab mixes (per the owner)

SEX: 2 females, 1 male

APPROXIMATE AGE: 5 months

APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 35 lbs and thin

HEALTH: appear healthy but thin

TEMPERAMENT: shy but friendly

RESCUE PULL FEE: $60 each

ADDITIONAL INFO: owner surrendered for “too many animals”

UPDATE: will be PTS 11/19





NAME: Mari

ANIMAL ID: 9099886

BREED: mix

SEX: female

APPROXIMATE AGE: 3 yrs

APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 25 lbs

HEALTH: appears healthy

TEMPERAMENT: friendly

RESCUE PULL FEE: $60

ADDITIONAL INFO:

UPDATE: will be PTS 11/18



If we have not worked with your rescue before, we will need to get some paperwork from you and check your references. Please contact us if you would like to be added to our list of approved rescue groups.

We do not heartworm test dogs in our shelter until a rescue commits to them. If you want to rescue an animal on this list but cannot take heartworm positive dogs, please add that information to your reply email when confirming.

Thanks.



Please do not post our emails or animals on online classified sites. Crossposting of this email is welcomed; however, please do not post them online.



Greenville County Animal Care Services
328C Furman Hall Road
Receiving Building
Greenville, SC 29609

Due to the overwhelming number of phone calls we receive each day from those of you who want to save lives, we kindly request correspondence by e-mail. Thank you for all you do to save animals!

*[email protected]
*


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

A lot of those were already PTS  So sad


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

Why Greenville SC??? and not Greenville NC I could have definetly taken her. Did she get PTS?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Probably  I can't handle looking.

Your foster is beautiful! Do you still have your dog?

Bless you for the help you give.


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Probably  I can't handle looking.
> 
> Your foster is beautiful! Do you still have your dog?
> 
> Bless you for the help you give.


Wish I had seen this earlier breaks my heart knowing I could have helped . 

Thank you, we are looking for him a home now. Yes I still have my man he turned 8yrs old back in May.


----------

